# Lang 84 cabinet conversion completed



## The Art of Pork (May 22, 2021)

I just finished up my cabinet conversion. I couldn’t be happier with the results. As before pit cooks like a dream but access and interior room is substantially better.  I still need to build the upper rack but waiting on some grates to arrive.

Despite adding 30 gallons in volume and being a good bit undersized in firebox and stack according to the pit calculators, I can’t tell any difference in function. It’s quite even top to bottom and side to side. Holds temps like a rock. As before, a couple three splits every 45 minutes and it’s good to go.

While I was at it, the piecemeal and sketchy welds around the door perimeters always bothered me, so I redid the door on the backside as well.

Just thought I’d share the finished product and a few pics along the way. Enjoy!


----------



## JLeonard (May 22, 2021)

That thing is beautiful! Nice work. 
Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (May 22, 2021)

Real nice piece of work, came out gorgeous! RAY


----------



## kilo charlie (May 22, 2021)

Nice upgrade!


----------



## smokin peachey (May 22, 2021)

Looks good! Now let’s see some meat on there!


----------



## 912smoker (May 22, 2021)

Man that's a great mod ! 
Now show us the results lol


----------



## jcam222 (May 22, 2021)

Very cool!! Did it alter temp management at all?


----------



## The Art of Pork (May 22, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Very cool!! Did it alter temp management at all?



No, not that I can tell. I cooked on it once as a test run and once after I painted it and it seems to run the same as always… I’ve had this grill for about 14 years so I’m pretty familiar with it.

Not to knock any of the smoker calculators but a lang, according to them,  starts out as about a 25% undersized fire box and chimney. This change put me down into the 30% undersized. All that said it seems to use the same amount of wood at the same cooking temperature as I always have.

I have come to a conclusion that fire box size is not as important as the proper draft through the smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 23, 2021)

Wow, you certainly have some skills.
That is a beautiful job!
Al


----------



## normanaj (May 23, 2021)

Very,very nice!


----------



## flatbroke (May 23, 2021)

You did a great job.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 23, 2021)

Very nice work. I can see Lang, or even other builders, incorporating this as an option in their smokers if they see it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 23, 2021)

That's just plain awesome! Great job! That's gonna hold alot of meat!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (May 23, 2021)

Really nice work .


----------



## motocrash (May 23, 2021)

Looks like a very utile modification and well executed.   


The Art of Pork said:


> I have come to a conclusion that fire box size is not as important as the proper draft through the smoker.


----------



## checkdude (May 23, 2021)

That is some beautiful work you do! A work of art for sure. Amazing skill!


----------



## thirdeye (May 23, 2021)

You did a great job on that!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2021)

Awesome!!!
Can't wait to see the food coming off that Baby!!

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 23, 2021)

Nice job, that is one awesome smoker!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 23, 2021)

Man that’s awesome. I’ve always wanted to build a big smoke trailer and go around to tailgates selling food. Do you do a lot of catering/events with it or is it just a hobby?


----------



## kit s (May 23, 2021)

That is sweet...like design better than original.


----------



## The Art of Pork (May 23, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Man that’s awesome. I’ve always wanted to build a big smoke trailer and go around to tailgates selling food. Do you do a lot of catering/events with it or is it just a hobby?



Like most I started with something small and cheap. Then upgraded along the way. My first trailer was a Lang 60 and I loved cooking on it but soon outgrew that one too.

We have the occasional large party a couple times a year, and I do the occasional wedding rehearsal or the like, but mostly I cook for church and volunteer type events. For example we did a church fundraiser for the preschool program a few weeks ago and cooked 260 butts over 2 days.

I enjoy it and yes it’s a hobby as much as anything. Ive always wanted to try my hand at the competition world just never have done it.




kit s said:


> That is sweet...like design better than original.



Thanks. That was what I was aiming for. The cooker has always cooked quite well just never happy with interior access and Lang never quite met my ideas for fit and finish. I have Jambo taste on a Lang budget. So the appearance was as much of the plan as anything.


----------



## The Art of Pork (May 23, 2021)




----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 23, 2021)

Holy smokes 260 butts. Nice work!


----------



## ChuxPick (May 23, 2021)

Nice job, really looks beautiful  
Butts look good also.


----------



## civilsmoker (May 23, 2021)

Very Nice AofP!  Is a fire box gate in its future  to?


----------



## The Art of Pork (May 24, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Very Nice AofP!  Is a fire box gate in its future  to?



yes I’m contemplating a slide out ash pan/grate system I like.....looking for some ideas to incorporate


----------



## radioguy (May 24, 2021)

Looking good!  Now you have s Shirley Clone.

RG


----------



## The Art of Pork (May 24, 2021)

radioguy said:


> Looking good!  Now you have s Shirley Clone.
> 
> RG
> 
> View attachment 497375


I’d be lying if I didn’t say I took inspiration from the Shirley cookers. They are fine looking pits.

now I just have to figure out what to call it when people ask what brand of cooker it is. LOL


----------



## civilsmoker (May 24, 2021)

The Art of Pork said:


> I’d be lying if I didn’t say I took inspiration from the Shirley cookers. They are fine looking pits.
> 
> now I just have to figure out what to call it when people ask what brand of cooker it is. LOL



It's a...….ShirLangy


----------



## luvcatchingbass (May 24, 2021)

wow, great job! not sure if I'm drooling because of the work you did or because of the food that will be coming off of it.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 24, 2021)

WOW!!!!  Is that ever a beautiful smoker.  Congratulations on a great job.
Gary


----------



## radioguy (May 24, 2021)

I have cooked on both Lang and Shirley side by side.  Shirley is a better smoker hands down. Everything  is well thought out.

RG


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (May 25, 2021)

Wow! Nice job....

Can't wait to see some cooks on that beast.

LIKE!

John


----------



## JC in GB (May 25, 2021)

Very nice work.

JC


----------



## 73saint (May 25, 2021)

Sweet!


----------

